# Wave Sport Project X48 play boat and paddle for sale



## Lynncady

Powderpinhead said:


> I am moving and need to make space. I have two play boats and two Blue Pool paddles and really only need one of each.
> 
> I have a Wave Sport Project X 48 playboat for sale. No issue with the boat other than the typical seat delamination that was common from that time. The paddle is a carbon fiber paddle that was hand made in Costa Rica by a very small company. Super light and much better than any budget A/T or Werner paddle. The paddle is a 193 with a 30 degree offset.
> The paddle is going to be $75.00. The play boat will be $225.00. Save a little a buy both for $250.00.
> 
> Local pick up in the SW part of the Denver Metro (Roxborough).
> View attachment 64194
> View attachment 64195
> View attachment 64196
> View attachment 64197
> View attachment 64198


I’m interested in your kayak. 


Powderpinhead said:


> I am moving and need to make space. I have two play boats and two Blue Pool paddles and really only need one of each.
> 
> I have a Wave Sport Project X 48 playboat for sale. No issue with the boat other than the typical seat delamination that was common from that time. The paddle is a carbon fiber paddle that was hand made in Costa Rica by a very small company. Super light and much better than any budget A/T or Werner paddle. The paddle is a 193 with a 30 degree offset.
> The paddle is going to be $75.00. The play boat will be $225.00. Save a little a buy both for $250.00.
> 
> Local pick up in the SW part of the Denver Metro (Roxborough).
> View attachment 64194
> View attachment 64195
> View attachment 64196
> View attachment 64197
> View attachment 64198


I’m interested in your kayak. Please call me 928 four five one 46zerozero. Thank you.


----------



## Powderpinhead

The Wave Sport is now sold but I still have the paddle.


----------



## B_Hamel

Powderpinhead said:


> The Wave Sport is now sold but I still have the paddle.


I’m interested in your paddle. Call me at 76zero-8zero5-2zero12


----------

